# Youtube Music



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I uploaded some pieces yesterday to youtube. My own piece and some blues and a bit of Bach. Not excellent sound quality but its a start. Sorry for the shameless plug but it would be great if you refined individuals could have a listen and tell me what you think.

I don't have the direct links but they are all under the youtube name: jamiefdalton


Many Thanks,


Jamie


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

My Sonata part 1 - 




My Sonata part 2 




Blues in C major - 




Bach - Brandenburg Concerto - Ghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwVeM67UaaU

All comments welcome. Ideally nice ones!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Pretty good. You were playing this on an electric keyboard weren't you? The sound of the keys when you let up on them is a bit unsettling- especially in the more free-flowing sections (which there are a lot of). But great playing nonetheless!


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Eric  I can't believe how sensitive the webcam mic is. I had the volume as high as possible without causing distortion. The cam allows the pc's mic port to be used so I'll get a lead for the keyboards output straight to the pc. You're right the noise is very off-putting.

Daft question I know but what key am I playing my own composition in and what scale is it? I think its in the key of C# but I'm not sure. Is it possible to tell this?

Cheers


----------

